# Sticky  SCAPE MEET: Saturday, October 20th



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Our last event of the year is on October 20th, Saturday at Ron's house in Dana Point. The address to the event will be listed in the SCAPE Member area for those eligible to attend (more on that below).

We are still planning the event but one of the big attractions is sure to be the Plant (and other stuff) Live Auction. Something we are trying for the first time, so bear with us.

*To RSVP for the event please visit this page :*
http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/ca...&day=2007-9-20

Please remember this is a private event on a private property, so please limit to 1 guest per member attending.

Also this event is ONLY open to SCAPE Members. If you have not paid your Yearly Dues, please visit the SCAPE site (http://socalaquascapers.com), go to *USER CP* > *Pay Member Dues* to become a member.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll be giving a presentation on the NA Party to include my notes from Takashi Amano's seminar on improving aquascapes.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

the site doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## swoof (Feb 27, 2011)

i know this is an old ancient thread. . .

for the current list of meetings check out SCAPE


----------

